# Ferguson Police Officer Shot



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm sure Holder and the entire DOJ will be all over it!


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

this whole thing is discusting! I saw his loser parents on msn saying the apology wasn't good enough. I wish they could kill that ****er 2x. you know. im gonna throw this out there... its their fault he's dead. its their fault he was a shit ass. due to their poor parenting their thug ****ing kid is dead. their dead thug makes me happy. and its their fault.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Gee shotlady tell us how you really feel. Don't hold back. In all seriousness, I agree with your sentiments. I do not have sympathy for common criminals that decide that killing/beating some one is OK, police officer or not. If some one bashed my face in then charged me, I would have shot 'em too. 

I've always stressed to my kids to all ways to the correct thing morally and ethically even when no one is looking and not to run from or resist a police officer who has as a main objective to go home alive to his/her family at the end of his/her shift. Do not create a reason to escalate a situation into one of force or deadly force. Basically Christan values and behavior of a lady/gentleman. This is apparently something that is missing from a large segment of our domestic population.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sockpuppet said:


> Link to the story here.
> 
> Right now, this being reported as unrelated to continuing protests over the death of Michael Brown.


I know what the article says but have a hard time believing that it is NOT related to Lil' Mike Mike (the dead thug for which I am glad that he is dead). It is from the NY Times a liberal rag and I don't believe most of what is written now a days anyway until I'm able to corraborate the story with multiple sources. Things seem to change as the truth comes out.

That whole area is a powder keg of racial hatred by the black thugs.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

shotlady said:


> this whole thing is discusting! I saw his loser parents on msn saying the apology wasn't good enough. I wish they could kill that ****er 2x. you know. im gonna throw this out there... its their fault he's dead. its their fault he was a shit ass. due to their poor parenting their thug ****ing kid is dead. their dead thug makes me happy. but its their fault.


Why wasn't he living with his parents? Because they couldn't handle him!. Something else, his parents were selling T-shirts at his funeral. What a great pair.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

A certain % of black people don't hate non-black people but they will not stand up and denounce those black people who hate and commit crimes against non-blacks. Very similar to another group...
A certain % of muslimes don't hate non-muslimes but they will not stand up and denounce those muslimes who hate and commit crimes against non muslimes.
There is a shred of civility in some blacks who DO stand up and denounce the black racists. But their own "people" then come down on those (that speak up) with a vengeance.


----------



## rcmckibbin (Sep 7, 2014)

Disgusting


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I was happy to see someone burned the flowers and teddy bears put out for poor little mikey. Hope it was a store owner who got looted.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

This stuff will get out of control. It will get out of control and it won't be fun unless you are looking forward to the apocalypse.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

shotlady said:


> this whole thing is discusting! I saw his loser parents on msn saying the apology wasn't good enough. I wish they could kill that ****er 2x. you know. im gonna throw this out there... its their fault he's dead. its their fault he was a shit ass. due to their poor parenting their thug ****ing kid is dead. their dead thug makes me happy. but its their fault.


Don't sugar-coat it Shotlady, tell us how you really feel about it.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I do believe it will get out of control. I believe we will be in for a lot of civil disobedience. One of my favorite movies actually. Very dramatic.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I don't even know what is worse, that it's their fault or that our society will take money from people (taxes) and give it to them in the form of some settlement....they owe society for their failure. Let's sue them?



shotlady said:


> this whole thing is discusting! I saw his loser parents on msn saying the apology wasn't good enough. I wish they could kill that ****er 2x. you know. im gonna throw this out there... its their fault he's dead. its their fault he was a shit ass. due to their poor parenting their thug ****ing kid is dead. their dead thug makes me happy. and its their fault.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

> A Ferguson, Mo., police officer was shot on Saturday night, in an altercation that authorities said was unrelated to continuing protests over the death of a teenager shot by a police officer there last month.


_Altercation_? Words mean things, and using wrong words to describe a situation paints the wrong image.

This was not an altercation; the cop didn't get into a tussle with the two suspects over a disagreement about a football game.


----------

